# Fritz!Box Session ID holen



## agent47 (30. Nov 2015)

Ich will für die Fritz!Box eine API programmieren mit der ich die Smartphone Geräte auslesen und steuern kann. Die Schnittstelle selbst ist eine HTTP Schnittstelle die XML Daten zurück liefert, das ist erst einmal das kleinste Problem.
Aktuell scheitere ich daran das ich um an die Daten der Smarthome Geräte zu kommen eine Session ID benötige. Diese bekomme ich von der Fritz!Box per SOAP. Nur leider finde ich keinen Ansatz wie ich das in Java Implementiere.
In PHP habe ich das schon funktionsfähig hinbekommen, da schaut es wie folgt aus:

```
$client= new \SoapClient(null,
array(
'location' => "http://". $this->address .":49000/upnp/control/deviceconfig",
'uri' => "urn:dslforum-org:service:DeviceConfig:1",
'noroot' => True,
'login' => $this->user,
'password' => $this->password
));
$sid = $client->{"X_AVM-DE_CreateUrlSID"}();
```

Über google habe ich da auch nicht viel gefunden. Nur vom Rheinwerk Verlag etwas, das ist aber nur die Beschreibung wie man sich das ganze aus WSDL Dateien generieren lassen kann, was aber ohne WSDL nichts wird.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie das in Java realisierbar ist?[/code]


----------



## Exdroid (17. Dez 2015)

http://avm.de/fileadmin/user_upload...ttstellen/AVM_Technical_Note_-_Session_ID.pdf


----------

